# Coastal Birds



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

After work I managed to take a few pictures this week.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice pics........


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I have more!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

As usual for you, an outstanding set of photos.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting those Sandy, a great set! Just what I'd be taking photos of if I weren't so busy!


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## woobiwan (Aug 13, 2009)

Those are spectacular photos. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

Cool reddish egret at the top.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Very nice work and pictures...:dance:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pics as always Sandy. I really enjoy your work. The spoony is especially excellent.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great feather detail on all of them. Super nice.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Very nice Sandy, love the reddish egret the best.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

All are excellent !!!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Great shots Sandy! This has been a pretty busy year for me so I haven't been out shooting birds in a while. Hopefully I'll be able to get out some in the next couple of months.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> Great shots Sandy! This has been a pretty busy year for me so I haven't been out shooting birds in a while. Hopefully I'll be able to get out some in the next couple of months.


No time like the present! It's really picking up!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job with these. BTW, do you remember this? You have come a loooooong ways Girl.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandy...Outstanding... rich


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice Sandy. Your bird pics are always a pleasure to look at.


----------

